# Rangefinders



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting a new rangefinder. I was wondering which ones some of you are using and what you think about them?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't own one, but if I did it would be a Leica 1600 Series :O||:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the nikon rifflehunter 1000 with angle compensator. Works for archery and gun just fine. 350.00 bucks


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

+1 on the Nikon Riflehunter. I have the 550 with angle compensation so it works great for archery as well as rifle hunting. Great quality and great value. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Leica, don't remember model number, works great for me but it isn't useful on close ranges. Wouldn't work well for bowhunting. I think it's about 35 yards it starts ranging and out to 600+


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

fishawk said:


> +1 on the Nikon Riflehunter. I have the 550 with angle compensation so it works great for archery as well as rifle hunting. Great quality and great value. Can't go wrong.


What is the farthest range you have got out to with the 550?


----------



## MrSlick (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been using the Leupold rx-750 TBR for the last few years and no complaints. I have ranged out to about 450 but haven't tried anything further to see what the max range is. Cabelas is listing it on sale for $230.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the 550 and the range you get on a deer wasn't 550. I had to range big rocks to get it to range further than 400 yards i believe. One of the reasons i went with more power. That and some puke stole my range finder last year.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would reccommend getting one with the TBR angle compentaion for sure. I missed a 54 yard shot this weekend on a spike that was steep down hill, sailed right over his back. Wish mine would have had TBR and i will be getting one soon that does!!!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

fishawk said:


> +1 on the Nikon Riflehunter. I have the 550 with angle compensation so it works great for archery as well as rifle hunting. Great quality and great value. Can't go wrong.


Ditto.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a cheap Simmons rangefinder... no frills, but it works just fine.


----------

